# PhotoShop 3D Photo Effect Video Tutorial



## Provo

What's up forum family, I know this is the HDR section of the forum however I am sharing with you all a new video tutorial that I just made 
showing you how to make a 3d photo effect using photoshop.

**"Image Source's used " Under "free Public License" "WALLPAPERS"*
*Boneville Salt Flats* "*Free Wallpaper*"
http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photography/wallpaper/bonneville-salt-flats.html
*Audi R8* "*Free Wallpaper*"
http://www.netcarshow.com/audi/2007-r8/800x600/wallpaper_01.htm

Enjoy! Kindly share your opinions..

*Video Tutorial Link*


*Audi R8*






*Myself & My Wife *

** I had designed our wedding thank you cards front and back this is just a layer showing off the 3d effect of the entire image, all other layers have been removed at the request of my wife who does not want our wedding thank you card design online, and she requested our faces blurred. So I have to honor & respect her request. But you guys get the idea.**


----------



## Alphaem

Great job, nice tutorial.


----------



## KmH

Are the car and the background your images?

I posted an example of another way to convey a sense of dimensionality here: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...to-gallery/193165-photoshopuser-magazine.html but it's based on a tutorial in the current issue of Photoshop User magazine.


----------



## Provo

KmH said:


> Are the car and the background your images?
> 
> I posted an example of another way to convey a sense of dimensionality here: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...to-gallery/193165-photoshopuser-magazine.html but it's based on a tutorial in the current issue of Photoshop User magazine.


 


KmH said:


> The technique is known as "Out Of Border" or "Out Of Bounds" and has been around for several years now.


 
KmH are you trolling? I mean you already responded to me in the beginners section. 

To answer your question correctly the car image is taken out of a free "Public wallpaper" found on Google I used the quick selection tool to cut out the car. The other image is yet another free public image found online from national geographic. 
The image I created is a combination of multiple images combined into one image that I created for this tutorial. 

** But since you are so concerned about it I have contacted a moderator if they believe I am in wrong doing then I would remove this post simple as that.**

*How about instead of questioning me or busy mentioning what the correct name or plug-in another example that you did or being so worried about what source image I use, be appreciative and show some support something positive? *

*FYI Google this search = 3D photo Effect this is the result you get in my eyes it's the same thing different name the way I see I am still *
*technically correct.*
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-us&q=3d+photo+effect&aq=f&aqi=g5g-m3&oq=


*Actual Quote Moderator Response:* 
"There are a lot of legal factors here, but by modifying the original image, you have created a "*derivative work*". As long as the original images were in fact public, and there's no money to be had, I don't see what you would be violating. However, you may want to give credit to the original images."

Thanks again for showing your support & being so concerned!


----------



## KmH

Provo said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are the car and the background your images?
> 
> quote]
> 
> 
> 
> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> The technique is known as "Out Of Border" or "Out Of Bounds" and has been around for several years now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KmH are you trolling? I mean you already responded to me in the beginners section.
> 
> To answer your question correctly the car image is taken out of a free "Public wallpaper" found on Google I used the quick selection tool to cut out the car. The other image is yet another free public image found online from national geographic.
> The image I created is a combination of multiple images combined into one image that I created for this tutorial.
> 
> ** But since you are so concerned about it I have contacted a moderator if they believe I am in wrong doing then I would remove this post simple as that.**
> 
> *How about instead of questioning me or busy mentioning what the correct name or plug-in another example that you did or being so worried about what source image I use, be appreciative and show some support something positive? *
> 
> *FYI Google this search = 3D photo Effect this is the result you get in my eyes it's the same thing different name the way I see I am still *
> *technically correct.*
> 3d photo effect - Google Search=
> 
> 
> *Actual Quote Moderator Response:*
> "There are a lot of legal factors here, but by modifying the original image, you have created a "*derivative work*". As long as the original images were in fact public, and there's no money to be had, I don't see what you would be violating. However, you may want to give credit to the original images."
> 
> Thanks again for showing your support & being so concerned!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in short......No, they aren't your images.
Click to expand...


----------

